# Look what Santa brought me



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

El Bulli book


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I think it's a GREAT coffee table book, one of the best (i like Riperts new one too).....I'd be interested to see if you try any of the recipes though! 


Santa got me a Boos block cutting board.....and a 6 quart pressure cooker culinary wise...and 200 in william sonoma gift cards. 

Oh, and a dual zone wine fridge


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Me? Try recipes? You've got to be kidding. 

I'll look at the pics and read about how amazingly organized he is.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I love getting foodie presents! This year I got "Jamie's Italy" cookbook and some serving dishes.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I got Aliza Green's "Starting With Ingredients". It's a nice referrence work all about ingredients, where they come from, what they are, how to use them, and it also includes recipes. I think I'm going to enjoy using it.


----------



## jeffaliscous (Nov 16, 2007)

Books for christmas... When i was younger, I thought only socks were worse for a gift.. luckily my mind has changed on this topic..

I got

Think like a chef- Tom Collichio

150 Food Jobs for culinary students, career changers and food lovers- Irena Chalmers

Also got some new knives...

Shun classic- Nakiri
Shun wasabi-Santoku
Henckels pro s- tourne
Henckels twin- Cheese knife

Oh Yeah!! My favorite gift!!!- Henckels professional knife roll. Ive never owned one before, just brought like a knife or two in a cover to work and relied on the kitchens tools.. FINALLY I can use my stuff at work besides a chef knife and paring knife.... I HATE WHEN THERE ARE NO WHISKS!!!!!!! lol 

Couple dvds...

and some top chef stuff. top chef baseball cap, and the "I have a culinary boner" t-shirt from season four. Couldnt not own that shirt once I saw it.

I also got a visa gift card for 100 bucks, which will be spent on new kitchen gadgets for the house!! probably going to the restaurant supply warehouse tmrw.. or maybe ill make the trip to chef central. 100 bucks is gonna get spent 3 feet inside the door. but hey, im still young.. who needs a savings account??


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I got a board game (for Chanukah) called "Foodie Fight". My husband has little interest in the topic (except for a general desire for tasty meals), so it'll gather dust here until some Chef Talk members show up to play.  It works very similarly to Trivial Pursuit.

Mezz


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Kuan--guess its foamsville for you , eh? First the stick blender, then spherification ....

Can you believe it? No kitchen gifts this year! (Well, the Mrs. did get me a pot...) I guess all the subtle hints I dropped ("all I really want is a Smoking Gun," " Ever check out the Willpowder website?") went on deaf ears. Best present for me; putting the final touches on Christmas dinner at the folks place with a bunch of Thai chefs. Talk about surreal and wonderful at the same time. (yes, its a long story.)

--Al


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Got a wonderful new Longines watch.
Cooking:
New set of saucepans - some of the handles (wood) on the older le creuset ones are getting a bit tired.

Books: Rachel Allen's latest (a bit of a disappointment, recipes are pretty mundane)
Rick Stein's latest fish book (can't remember the title)
A Good Food (BBC) general cookbook - lots of interesting recipes


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I browsed ElBulli at the bookstore. Spent quite some time. Really takes a certain type of cook to handle that type of food.

I got On the Line by Ripert and Dining at Delmonico's. Both are really fantastic takes on very different successful operations. Ripert's kitchen is a classic smooth-running machine of fine hospitality.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

that does it, I must order "On The Line". you are such an enabler, oh well. Thanks and Have a happy, healthy, and somewhat silly New Year!
Nan


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I got a new laptop that will come in handy. Foodie wise though I got *On Cooking* and *On Baking*. I'm so excited, saved me a lot of money and it'll be nice to see what I'm in for when I start the class room stuff.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I got a very nice yogurt maker that I have used twice now.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nicko, can you make Greek style yogurt? Mm..... with honey and toasted walnuts... :lips:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

That's some heavy reading... literally... that's over 2,000 pages! Good luck with that!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got a really nice Cutting Board made by Tru Bamboo from the DD. It was definitely time to retire the old ne considering it's close to 2 years old. Still going through the oiling process. The DW and I don't exchange gifts too often anymore since we have the house and so much is still needed for it. I do however get her something every year just because. Yet I still get to hear "Why did you by something? I didn't get you anything because we aren't do that anylonger. You always do this.":smiles: Well my reply is that I have all I want but I just wanted you to have this______. Truth is I am content with all I have plus I'm difficult to buy for. I arrived onto the scene with most everything already.  Yeah, I can still think of a few "wish-list" items but they can wait.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the luck, I'm really excited. I've already put a dent in On Cooking, going page by page and taking detailed notes. Detailed as in OCD detailed, starting with the vocabulary and ending with the Chapter questions at the end of the section. Me? Obsessed? NEVER! 

Thanks to you guys, I know a decent amount of what I've read, although I'm not nearly as far along as I would like to be in the book, and I've peeked and understand it will get more difficult in the middle. Hopefully when school starts up again, I'll be able to keep up my section a day, even through the homework.*Fingers Crossed*


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

The (soon-to-be) wife got me a couple really old French cookbooks I've never heard of, some clothes (which I needed desperately) and a bookcase. I guess she was sick of having all my cookbooks taking up room in the pantry. I also got a new brulee torch from my business partner. I was using an old Bernz-O-Matic MAP gas torch, but it was unwieldy, and wouldn't fit into my knife roll. 

I think the best gift of all though would have to be a tie between A: hearing her say "yes" when I finally asked that big question, and B: hearing her tell me that she's pregnant. 

If I had gotten nothing else, those two things would have still made it the best Christmas ever. I am loving life right now!!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I got an electric teakettle, two coffee grinders (one with different settings to use for coffee and a plain jane from my daughter for spices), and I got a new digital camera so need to take more food pics. I also got new pajamas (family Christmas Eve tradition), a Bluetooth, and $100 that I haven't spent yet.


----------

